# I Received two very prestigious Awards today.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My friend @Rickos69 thinks he gets all the badges! _Oh yeah Rickos??_


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> My friend @Rickos69 thinks he gets all the badges! Oh yeah??? I may only have 2 but they are very special!
> View attachment 631868


Further proof of how awesome you are
You should actually take those down to a tattoo parlor and have em transferred onto your neck 🤣


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Further proof of how awesome you are
> You should actually take those down to a tattoo parlor and have em transferred onto your neck 🤣


Since I have a big, shaved head I was thinking one on the forehead and the other around back!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Since I have a big, shaved head I was thinking one on the forehead and the other around back!


Um. No.

You _know_ the exact place to put it; and when customers are unreasonable, show it to them as proof of your Superstar status.

Um. Why are they giving you the Spring badge in winter? Also, is there a monetary component to these wonderful meaningful awards?

Congrats on showinvg @Rickos69 he’s not the only Teacher’s Pet. 😜


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why I they giving you the Spring badge in winter?


It should say "Covid Sensation". Last year and up to this summer when things started opening up Covid restrictions were great for the food delivery business!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> It should say "Covid Sensation". Last year and up to this summer when things started opening up Covid restrictions were great for the food delivery business!


Well I was boarded up. I started self-isolating well before the rest of the country. Because I actually watch World News, not the media’s
briefings on what they decide is world news. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> My friend @Rickos69 thinks he gets all the badges! _Oh yeah Rickos??_
> View attachment 631868


Say What? 
Don't provoke me, I got more!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I didn’t get any. Not even “Purdiest Ant”.

I feel so underappreciated!

I’m going to go stuff my face with the pork roast I thought I ruined which turned out to be perfect and deeeeelishuz!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'd get that "spring sensation" enlarged to at least 12 inches and sewn on my leather motorcycle cut.

"He who spring off inner spring this spring, have offspring next spring."
Confucious


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Say What?
> Don't provoke me, I got more!!!
> View attachment 631878


I guess you didn't get the memo! "Front Runner" was for those that couldn't qualify for the "Sensation" designation!

I know you still beat me though. Ever since you got that "Popeyes Dandy Dasher" badge you've been letting these badges go to your head! I am surprised you sewed it on your Red DoorDash Jacket!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I guess you didn't get the memo! "Front Runner" was for those that couldn't qualify for the "Sensation" designation!


Only because half the year I was doing DoorDash.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I guess you didn't get the memo! "Front Runner" was for those that couldn't qualify for the "Sensation" designation!


But just in case you didn't get the message...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I didn't see the ulmighty "contract violation". You will simply have to work harder.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------

